# Tapeless Joint Compound



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey guy's got import business going in NC am now importing the tapeless joint compound and the butt joint tool to cut bevel edge on butts anyone interested in trying it out. Its been on the market here in Germany since 1985. Bed and skim coat is level 3 no tape. Its a chemical dry 45min, also great for repairs and plaster. If interested send me PM. Flying to Mich. tomorrow and I will be in NC on Friday.

rebel


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

i have heard of this mud and would love to give it a try Medrano construction 3001 w.genesee saginaw,mi 48601 (989)907-1378


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bmedra9 said:


> i have heard of this mud and would love to give it a try Medrano construction 3001 w.genesee saginaw,mi 48601 (989)907-1378


lol! There's a reason he said private message...
You can be expecting a bunch of prank calls and various crap sent to your house in the mail now :jester:

Just a friendly warning. Might wanna be cautious about throwing up your info on the web like that.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

What happened to all of ther posts that were on this thread? The original post is 2009. I remember this thread being several pages long. ??? What Happened?

I found the thread that I was thinking of

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f7/joint-compound-testers-needed-743/


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

M T Buckets Painting said:


> What happened to all of ther posts that were on this thread? The original post is 2009. I remember this thread being several pages long. ??? What Happened?


Oh ya....I thought this looked familiar...That's right..
I didn't even notice the date. Oh well.
Too late. I PM'd him anyways. lol!
Maybe I'll still get some!


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah, with over 1700 views and only 6 replies. Combine that with the fact that rebel is giving out free stuff.... Something had to have happened to the thread.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

I received a bag of Vario when rebel was giving samples back then just like he promised


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Rebel come back

I want to see the butt joint cutting tool:yes:


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

here it is I have been around just not logged on
Been kind of busy with travel here in Europe

Rebel


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

lets try this again

here is the Tool

Rebel


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

rebel20 said:


> lets try this again
> 
> here is the Tool
> 
> Rebel


I have no idea how it works...but it looks cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

From his website, a chamfer for cutting butts *before* installation of drywall


----------

